# Searching Job from India



## itssujan (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi,

I am planning to move to SG and would like to know if its possible to get jobs if we try from India? I have been applying for quite few companies in the last few weeks with not much response.

Your views would be very much appreciated 

Btw I work as a Software Developer

Thank you.


----------



## incognito6174 (Dec 1, 2014)

If you're trying from outside Singapore, the chances are close to nil. Let me try to explain a few reasons as to why. Most employers would see your application; and let's say it was among the 5 people they have chosen to interview. 4 of them are in Singapore. There is not much distinguishing your qualifications from the 4 others. Every company wants to generally fill up vacant positions quickly, so they will want to interview candidates soon. Given you are not in Singapore, it puts you at an extreme disadvantage in the interview process. Even if you were to fly down here at your own expense, scheduling interviews is a fluid process, it happens when the interviewer has time. It can be rescheduled with a few hours notice, even lesser. Most companies would not bother to go through the hassle for your sake.
Apart from this, you're a foreigner and the laws around hiring foreigners are tightening further. A Singapore based company would thus prefer citizens and PRs over a foreigner, given everything else if the same (again, very subjective).
Then again, if you are a master in your field and have done some exemplary work which is critical to the company you're after, things may well work out in your favour. If you develop a software that the company can sell as its own product, I don't see why they won't roll out the red carpet for you.


----------

